# CycleChat Challenges Fallback Plan - don't despair if you miss a monthly ride



## SpokeyDokey (26 Apr 2019)

All is not lost if you fail to make a monthly ride in one of our very popular annual challenges.

Take a look at our Annual Lunacy (aka "I don't do Winter") Challenge. The challenge is as tough as you want it to be (set your own target) and its successful completion is not dependent on you completing a ride *every *month

Simply check out the rules, set your target, log your relevant completed rides to date and away you go...

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/the-annual-lunacy-aka-i-dont-do-winter-challenge-chatzone.241349/

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/the-2019-annual-lunacy-challenge.243721/

Good luck!


----------

